# Circle F 10a "T" Switch



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Today, my electrical friends, I present my latest find.

Manufacturer: Circle F
Rating: 10a 125v "T" 

Never seen a pilot light like this one...


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone know when Circle F went away? I remember them branded as Sylvania wiring devices & later Challenger, but after that they went MIA.

A WAG on my part would be when Westinghouse Electric bought Challenger they shut them down as they already had Bryant wiring devices.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My parents 1985 house was filled with Circle F wiring devices. Complete garbage. No wonder they went under.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> My parents 1985 house was filled with Circle F wiring devices. Complete garbage. No wonder they went under.


They used to be really good. That's what my grandfather and dad installed in houses for years, and Hubbell everywhere else. Now Hubbell is complete Chinese garbage and we won't be installing them anymore. Going to all Leviton. Old man hates P&S with a passion.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Norcal said:


> Anyone know when Circle F went away? I remember them branded as Sylvania wiring devices & later Challenger, but after that they went MIA.
> 
> A WAG on my part would be when Westinghouse Electric bought Challenger they shut them down as they already had Bryant wiring devices.


They were bought by State Tool & Mfg. Co. in 1992.



MTW said:


> My parents 1985 house was filled with Circle F wiring devices. Complete garbage. No wonder they went under.


It was unfortunate that their quality slipped near the end. Their earlier products are amazingly well made.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MTW said:


> My parents 1985 house was filled with Circle F wiring devices. Complete garbage. No wonder they went under.


They still couldn't have been as bad as the GE competitive grade.
My sister and BIL's first home, had the cheapie GE's. 
She used those plastic receptacle covers, when the children were small. the prongs on those are a little thicker. When you used those it spread the contacts and when you plugged a standard AC plug, the contact was rather poor. Also, the switch contacts were poor, as well.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> They used to be really good. That's what my grandfather and dad installed in houses for years, and Hubbell everywhere else. Now Hubbell is complete Chinese garbage and we won't be installing them anymore. Going to all Leviton. Old man hates P&S with a passion.


 The P&S spec grade were good devices.
The firm I worked for 20 years, as an electrician always bought their products. Nema 5-15 caps, bodies and receptacles and all the twist-lock devices.
Any of the specialty devices, as shown in the first post, were only one grade, Specification.


----------

